# Is the Trump Curse Real?



## SG854 (Mar 27, 2019)

So there is this urban myth a Theory going around that any one that talks bad about Trump and comes out against him ends up having bad things happen to them from the Trump curse.



Stormy Daniels went against Trump and now she suffered the Trump curse and has to pay his legal fees.

Stormy Daniels lawyer, a very anti Trump guy, Michael Avenatti aka Creepy Porn Lawyer is now facing legal charges. Trump curse?

Mainstream News Media journalists made up the Russia Collusion story and there has been massive layoffs of journalists. Is this the Trump Curse urban legend?

Ruth Badger Ginsburg talked bad about Trump and after fell and broke 3 ribs. Curse?

The timing of these events is too perfect.

Urban Dictionary Trump Curse


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 27, 2019)

Trump is just having a really really good week.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Real or not, all are the corrupt, period. Dont trust the political at all!! NONE!


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> So there is this urban myth a Theory going around that any one that talks bad about Trump and comes out against him ends up having bad things happen to them from the Trump curse.



A more accurate urban legend would be that anyone who has any dealings with Trump has bad things happen to him.  Look no further to the many people on Trump's campaign who have are being prosecuted, have been convicted, or have agreed to plea deals.  Of course, it's silly because plenty of other people (his kids) nor his current wife have really suffered in any substantial way.  Meanwhile, there's plenty of late show comedians who have bad mouthed Trump for ages who still have great ratings.

Basically, there isn't a particular strong correlation to the myth even, let alone the absurdity of claiming causation.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 27, 2019)

Curse implies something either supernatural or that wouldn't happen as a due course of actions. I'd wager all of these things are due to human decisions or human error/corrpution or whatnot. Not really sure why it's labeled a curse other than to try and spin something as supernatural.


----------



## Seliph (Mar 27, 2019)

Seems like Trump is just a bad person to associate with.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 28, 2019)

Urban myths are stupid. Of course some guys talking bad about Trump end up having trouble.

THERE ARE SO DAMN MANY OF THEM!!!!

It's easy to cherry pick the cases you want and ignore everyone else.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 30, 2019)

I think the Stormy Daniels case is bullshit. Since when should anyone be allowed to sue someone else for insulting them? Especially the president. Insulting the president has been an American pastime since we had presidents.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 30, 2019)

Can't be true. I regularly insult Trump on Twitter and I'm fine.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 30, 2019)

Seliph said:


> Seems like Trump is just a bad person to associate with.



All are the bad people to associate anyway. All of them. Political is evil and corrupt.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Mar 30, 2019)

SG854 said:


> So there is this urban myth a Theory going around that any one that talks bad about Trump and comes out against him ends up having bad things happen to them from the Trump curse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joe Rogaine is a tool.


----------



## Glyptofane (Mar 30, 2019)

I stood behind Trump, but he's a fraud unfortunately. I believe he meant well, but didn't understand how things actually work. Now he's forced to run on a sanitized boomer version of his original platform.

Yang 2020


----------



## Ratatattat (Mar 30, 2019)

Blaze163 said:


> Can't be true. I regularly insult Trump on Twitter and I'm fine.



For Now


----------



## Xzi (Mar 31, 2019)

Trump is a curse, yes.  Some gypsy really mad at the US must've cursed us decades ago, and now the consequences are finally here.


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 31, 2019)

SG854 said:


> So there is this urban myth a Theory going around that any one that talks bad about Trump and comes out against him ends up having bad things happen to them from the Trump curse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG IT'S ALL CONNECTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeniBel (Apr 20, 2019)

Are you serious? Offcourse the Trump curse isn't real. Some people hate Trump because he doesn't fit in their PC picture, make up crap about him and just have to deal with the consequences afterwards. All of those people screwed themselves, no curse involved.
Innocent until proven guilty seem to not apply to Trump or some other republicans (remember the Kavanaugh thing?). The whole Meuller fiasco costed millions of dollars, while it was already obvious Russia had nothing to do with the entire thing.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 20, 2019)

Would say that karma has more credibility than the "Trump Curse" but no, it's not real.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 20, 2019)

thanks gbatemp. just what i needed. another crazy thread trying to gaslight ...videogamers about trump issues.


----------

